# Has Anyone Made A Purchase from Aquatic Jungles?



## ANTIplastic (Sep 25, 2012)

Once I get my tank back in motion I'm hoping to spend about 50 xmas bucks on some Jungle Val. I'm a new guy around here and from what I hear Jungle Val is very beginner friendly. I bought a couple bunches a few months back but it didn't survive due to some beginner screw ups. 

On Youtube I've watched Dustins Fish Tanks videos and he runs a website called Aquatic Jungles where he sells 4/5 bunches of val for 7 bucks. I just wanted to see if there was any negative or positive opinions about what this guy sells. The testimonials on the website are all positive, but then again, it's his website.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I bet you'd be fine, but I feel like he charges more than he should at times.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Get 1 bunch, treat it right and it will grow to fill a tank in no time.

This tank started with 1 3" tall val about 9 months ago. Now there are runners everywhere.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey! i just got some Jngle val in from him the other day, i ordered that, Rotala, Dwarf Sadg and an red sword, the jungle vals were in good condition, i do suggest his plants.

I watch his videos too, i like him a lot, check this guy out too! 
http://www.youtube.com/user/pure4kicks


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

HybridHerp said:


> I bet you'd be fine, but I feel like he charges more than he should at times.


His prices are a Bit high but you get high quality plants. The only plant from him ive lost is a Tiger Lotus and that was completely my fault (wasnt being careful and ripped off all the Lilly Leaves... Stupid me)


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

if you like his plants...why not go for it..

Shipping is fair but price for the plants..dam! a bit high.

there was a very nice online store that i bought quality plants from and now they have close down for some unknow reason... i love that site! Low cost shipping ($5 no matter teh amount you buy) ...plants were cheap as hell..

the site i know was known as "Sweet Aquatic" ...anyone know what ever happen to it? best price on the net ...


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Or just get from forum members, that's what I tend to do.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

HybridHerp said:


> Or just get from forum members, that's what I tend to do.


Also there are many forum members who sell plants, i recomend Gordon if your going to buy on here, you can find a lot of posts in the Swap n' Shop section of the forums


----------



## ANTIplastic (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow. Innocent question got REAL! Thanks for everyones opinions. I had no idea a Swap n' Shop existed on this page. That's pretty right on. Thanks.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Vendor reviews are strictly prohibited.

Closing this thread, as nothing productive can come from it at this point.


----------

